# Thermals



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

What thermals are bein used. Can't do a IR Defense so what's everyone's second choice?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Armasight Zeus

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Pulsar HD38A for scanning XD50A to shoot.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

Armasight Zeus 640 3x24 75mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Have any video of the Zeus? Is it worth it to pay for the 640? I hunted with a Pulsar 50a this weekend in loan and wasn't impressed outside 200 for ID.


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum !


Thank you. I hope this forum has less bs and more info being passed out than the others I have found.


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2V2pnXQw0nKwUBO1IDpB8A



TxFFMedic said:


> Have any video of the Zeus? Is it worth it to pay for the 640? I hunted with a Pulsar 50a this weekend in loan and wasn't impressed outside 200 for ID.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2V2pnXQw0nKwUBO1IDpB8A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

Not sure what happen to my post. I'm just starting recording the hunts. Here is my YouTube channel

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2V2pnXQw0nKwUBO1IDpB8A"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2V2pnXQw0nKwUBO1IDpB8A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

TxFFMedic said:


> Have any video of the Zeus? Is it worth it to pay for the 640? I hunted with a Pulsar 50a this weekend in loan and wasn't impressed outside 200 for ID.


Until you've used one for a while you're not going to able to absolutely identify at that distance. With time behind the scope it gets easier to identify my movement and temperature variances. I have no problem identifying coyotes from other animals except Fox can still be tricky and I need to take my time and look for details. The nice thing about thermal is you're practically invisable and it can be easier to get them in close.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

I guess there is an issue with posting urls. I will try pm

www.youtube.com/channel/UC2V2pnXQw0nKwUBO1IDpB8A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I am currently saving up for a Torrey Pines T12-W. It's a small reflex sight that won't add a ton of weight and will do what I need it to do, all the while being affordable.


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Mo Mo said:


> I am currently saving up for a Torrey Pines T12-W. It's a small reflex sight that won't add a ton of weight and will do what I need it to do, all the while being affordable.


Have you seen one in person? The one I saw, the screen was about the size of my thumb nail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

Do you plan on using thermal for scouting or hunting optic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site, I am sure you will like the behavior on here !!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

TxFFMedic said:


> Have you seen one in person? The one I saw, the screen was about the size of my thumb nail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I haven't, but unfortunately I can't afford what ATN wants for their optics. So I have to use what I can afford. I am ok with the screen being smaller in size. I am looking for a forward mounted optic for short range work.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

alphasig said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2V2pnXQw0nKwUBO1IDpB8A
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2V2pnXQw0nKwUBO1IDpB8A
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice videos.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------

